# New Rambler and Willis



## elvisfan4life

A Uk store has Willis and rambler in 2 sizes but in pebbled glovetanned leather? And £100 cheaper than the previous smooth leather versions


----------



## elvisfan4life

New colours pine green


----------



## elvisfan4life

Love the Willis with leather interior rather than the white cotton version on the rambler


----------



## elvisfan4life

And flax


----------



## elvisfan4life

Leather details


----------



## elvisfan4life

Full sized pics


----------



## elvisfan4life

Anyone got any info on other colours ?


----------



## elvisfan4life

More pics


----------



## IntheOcean

Isn't that Pine Green color gorgeous?  And Flax, too. I like that they are sort of muted, but not dull, if that makes sense? They're not 'in your face', but more elegant and a lot easier to style than bright saturated colors.


----------



## zjones

Oh, I love these in pebbled instead of smooth glovetanned. I hate scratches.


----------



## elvisfan4life

IntheOcean said:


> Isn't that Pine Green color gorgeous?  And Flax, too. I like that they are sort of muted, but not dull, if that makes sense? They're not 'in your face', but more elegant and a lot easier to style than bright saturated colors.



I love both they aren’t on the Coach UK site wonder if they are dept store exclusives ?


----------



## elvisfan4life

zjones said:


> Oh, I love these in pebbled instead of smooth glovetanned. I hate scratches.



I didn’t even know pebbled glovetanned existed


----------



## holiday123

Those are beautiful. Then I went down a slippery slope looking at UK site.


----------



## Ineedanewhandbag

elvisfan4life said:


> I love both they aren’t on the Coach UK site wonder if they are dept store exclusives ?



I saw these last night - I thought there was a big difference in price and I like the flax colour  It says that these new bags are exclusive to John Lewis so they aren't on the Coach UK website.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ineedanewhandbag said:


> I saw these last night - I thought there was a big difference in price and I like the flax colour  It says that these new bags are exclusive to John Lewis so they aren't on the Coach UK website.



Yes I know but I wondered if they will be exclusive to the US dept stores too as often happens when JL or Selfridges claim an exclusive in the UK


----------



## elvisfan4life

holiday123 said:


> Those are beautiful. Then I went down a slippery slope looking at UK site.



Really ? I always think ours is inferior to what you get on the US site which I can’t see


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Man, I would order that green pebbled rambler in a heartbeat if I could.


----------



## holiday123

elvisfan4life said:


> Really ? I always think ours is inferior to what you get on the US site which I can’t see


You get IMO better colors and the new stuff before us. We don't have that black/colorblock Tate or Cody yet and you get better straps too. Maybe it's a case of I want what I can't have?


----------



## elvisfan4life

holiday123 said:


> You get IMO better colors and the new stuff before us. We don't have that black/colorblock Tate or Cody yet and you get better straps too. Maybe it's a case of I want what I can't have?


 The older straps were all on sale for £29 each recently they flew out but we rarely get a bargain


----------



## elvisfan4life

AstridRhapsody said:


> Man, I would order that green pebbled rambler in a heartbeat if I could.



I’m trying to decide between the rambler or Willis love them both in this green


----------



## pandorabox

IntheOcean said:


> Isn't that Pine Green color gorgeous?  And Flax, too. I like that they are sort of muted, but not dull, if that makes sense? They're not 'in your face', but more elegant and a lot easier to style than bright saturated colors.


I really like the pine green, but I struggle with the color, it reminds me of the 1970's vibe and sometimes I don't know how I feel about it.. LOL


----------



## winter_knight

pandorabox said:


> I really like the pine green, but I struggle with the color, it reminds me of the 1970's vibe and sometimes I don't know how I feel about it.. LOL


I really like the Pine Green. I use it instead of black most of the time. I find an all black bag can be overwhelming.


----------



## pandorabox

winter_knight said:


> I really like the Pine Green. I use it instead of black most of the time. I find an all black bag can be overwhelming.


I do agree on that! Not a huge black bag fan. Love colors!!


----------



## LOVEsersen

elvisfan4life said:


> I didn’t even know pebbled glovetanned existed


Most of the pebbled Rogue bags are glovetanned pebble leather 
They are very soft!


----------



## americandreaming

LOVEsersen said:


> Most of the pebbled Rogue bags are glovetanned pebble leather
> They are very soft!
> View attachment 5050523



What's the difference in feel/softness between the polished pebble and glovetanned pebble?


----------



## starbucksqueen

The pebbled variation of the Rambler is nothing new. When they did a re-release in 2012-2013, they released in pebbles leather. They called it the Archival Rambler. I own it in the red with the silver hardware. I love  that was easier to care for than the smooth leather, but I still prefer the classic glove tan leather for the Rambler.


----------



## pandorabox

elvisfan4life said:


> More pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008724
> View attachment 5008726
> View attachment 5008725


OHHHH pine green. I was trying to figure it out.. It is darker and less bright than the green they have now. The one they have now reminds me of an emerald green, or jade?


----------



## whateve

starbucksqueen said:


> The pebbled variation of the Rambler is nothing new. When they did a re-release in 2012-2013, they released in pebbles leather. They called it the Archival Rambler. I own it in the red with the silver hardware. I love  that was easier to care for than the smooth leather, but I still prefer the classic glove tan leather for the Rambler.


I had that archival rambler in the blue two-tone. It was smooth leather. I didn't like the sheen. I didn't know there was a pebbled version.


----------



## pandorabox

whateve said:


> I had that archival rambler in the blue two-tone. It was smooth leather. I didn't like the sheen. I didn't know there was a pebbled version.


I love the rambler. Wonder when they will bring the Stewardess bag back.


----------



## elvisfan4life

whateve said:


> I had that archival rambler in the blue two-tone. It was smooth leather. I didn't like the sheen. I didn't know there was a pebbled version.


 Me too mine is smooth as well I had never seen a rambler in pebbled before


----------



## elvisfan4life

starbucksqueen said:


> The pebbled variation of the Rambler is nothing new. When they did a re-release in 2012-2013, they released in pebbles leather. They called it the Archival Rambler. I own it in the red with the silver hardware. I love  that was easier to care for than the smooth leather, but I still prefer the classic glove tan leather for the Rambler.



Would love to see a pic I didn’t find coach until 2016


----------



## elvisfan4life

whateve said:


> I had that archival rambler in the blue two-tone. It was smooth leather. I didn't like the sheen. I didn't know there was a pebbled version.



Would love to see pics of these ramblers


----------



## elvisfan4life

pandorabox said:


> I love the rambler. Wonder when they will bring the Stewardess bag back.



Oh that would be amazing I’d love one


----------



## whateve

elvisfan4life said:


> Would love to see pics of these ramblers






Sorry I didn't see this until now.


----------



## elvisfan4life

whateve said:


> View attachment 5129094
> 
> 
> Sorry I didn't see this until now.



Wow why didn’t I know coach existed then ? So sad I missed such lovely bags


----------



## americandreaming

elvisfan4life said:


> Wow why didn’t I know coach existed then ? So sad I missed such lovely bags


How's your black Rambler's Legacy coming along?


----------



## starbucksqueen

I 


elvisfan4life said:


> Would love to see a pic I didn’t find coach until 2016


I've been around so long my original thread of this bag is probably on this forum! The bag has been stored because they were doing renovations in my room. I just can't remember where I put it!


----------



## elvisfan4life

americandreaming said:


> How's your black Rambler's Legacy coming along?



I haven’t touched it yet too scared


----------



## Wendyann7

Found a pebbled leather rambler in black that randomly popped up on Nordstrom.com.  I have a couple glovetanned leather ones, but this is a nice version!  As others have said, less noticeable scratches.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Wendyann7 said:


> Found a pebbled leather rambler in black that randomly popped up on Nordstrom.com.  I have a couple glovetanned leather ones, but this is a nice version!  As others have said, less noticeable scratches.
> 
> View attachment 5673087
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673088


I now have the black and green lol enjoy


----------

